# 200sx headlight



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

bump for Liu!


----------



## darin4173 (Jan 19, 2006)

i have a 98 200sx se, and this is basically an opinion poll because i can't seem to make up my mind. Since i cant get really projectors cause its impossible to find Knick Knacks im gonna go with the crystal clear headlights cause everyone says the halo's work horribly on beam patern, and then some where down the road im gonna put an HID kit in it as well but my question involves my car being bright red, so do i go with the black housing or with just normal crystal?


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*re*

do you have any other black on the car? red and black go good together.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=117836
there is a pic of a sentra with blackouts

is it these?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

black housing for the red car


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Do a black housing. I have the Halo's on my car but here's how black looks on a red car.

http://www.style-underground.net/200sx/Halos3.jpg
[/URL]http://www.style-underground.net/200sx/Halos4.jpg


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

davido said:


> do you have any other black on the car? red and black go good together.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=117836
> there is a pic of a sentra with blackouts
> 
> is it these?



Where can I buy these? and how much?

thanks


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's a link to some. http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/Nissan/200sx/Exterior/Headlights/headlights.html


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

darin4173 said:


> i have a 98 200sx se, and this is basically an opinion poll because i can't seem to make up my mind. Since i cant get really projectors cause its impossible to find Knick Knacks im gonna go with the crystal clear headlights cause everyone says the halo's work horribly on beam patern, and then some where down the road im gonna put an HID kit in it as well but my question involves my car being bright red, so do i go with the black housing or with just normal crystal?


darin if you really want true projectors and HID then my friend i can help you with that for i have projectors and both are HID projectors and my output is great !


----------



## darin4173 (Jan 19, 2006)

yea i decided to go with some crystal clear headlights from liuspeed's site, or maybe this set i saw on ebay that are crystals with orange in the corners, but only thing is they are imported from taiwan, any recommendations from anyone? cause i decided black wont pull off the look im going for.


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

i would like to know to about the ebay sets, im thinking on getting a set


----------

